# 721 and fan noise



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I have read the other fan noise thread and think the slot cooler fan looks like a great idea. What I do not understand however is how that will quiet the thing down. Seems to me it would just add to the noise when the unit is on, and make it louder when the fan comes on when it is "off". I understand it would cause the fan to come on less often when "off", assuming it has a temp senson, but be louder when it does come on.

The noise is a problem, albeit not a huge one. Not enough for me to give up my 721, which I do like. Any other ideas for reducing the noise without creating a bigger heat problem?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

You guys must have a lot better hearing than I do because I can barely hear any noise.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Is the 721 really that loud? I always hear my Tivo. Doesn't bother me that much. Did the 501 not make any noise?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I cant hear mine either. (Nor the Hard Drive)

Now let me put my Dishplayer next to my 721 and you will say the Dishplayer sounds like a Vacuum.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I do not find it real loud, but loud enough, especially when the fan comes on. It is noticable however and my wife has commented on it several times. Sparker, you should consider moving from beneath the elevated train next to the freeway cloverleaf (insert your favorite smiley here). On a more serious note, there is no doubt that in Alaska there is a less ambient noise than in most large cities, but far from none.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The Dishplayer makes a loud enough noise to be noticed, the 501 cannot hardly be noticed, the 721 is so quiet I cant hear it even if I turn everything off.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

There must be some variability between individual 721 units. Mine can be heard 10 feet away, even when off. Not loud but it is there.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If you didn't hear the fan, you'd hear the hard drive. Its a computer running there, why would you expect it to be quiet? Maybe when they use notebook computer parts, but that would add to the cost.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

You should hear my CPU fan in my computer it sounds like a VERY loud hair dryer! So I dont hear anything out of the 721.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Exactly, because there is less going on. I'm sure the processor runs much cooler than the AMD or Intel chips that are in many computers. Less heat, smaller fan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

My fan never seems to shut off even when powered down, anyone else notice this?


----------



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

The purpose of the second fan is to cool the system down to a point where it turns the fans off. (this works for me).

Also, the noise from fan/hd is not a problem when the unit is being used to watch TV with audio etc. The fan/hd noise gets drowned out. The noise is quite apparent at night when ambient noise (in my house anyway) is almost non-existent.

I have a 501 also, which shuts down nicely. Turns off the fan and the hd. 

I also have a DishPlayer, this one does not have a fan but has a hard drive which gets shut down when the unit is 'powered off'.

I hope E* looks at these posts. Should be a quick software patch to spin the drive down.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why would you turn off the 721? Don't you want it on at all times?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You dont want it on if you want to record two shows at the same time while you are gone because this screen pops up asking you to use the main screen to record upcoming show or to cancel timer, or the third option in which I forget.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't understand. I thought it had two turners. That sounds like its sucks.


----------



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

To clarify.. When I say 'off' I mean the green light by the power button is not glowing. This does not mean the the unit is powered off.

Maybe 'stand-by' would be a better phrase.

The only way to really power-off the 721 is to pull the power plug. 

Come to think of it, why even have the power button there? E* can save some cash by not offering a power button. It seems to do nothing other than toggle the green light on the 721. Doesn't put the unit to sleep. 

Maybe if you hold the button for >4s it will do a power-down like a PC?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So its like a Tivo. I've had my DirecTivo for over a year and have never turned it off. I guess its a limitation of the 721 software that causes these problems. Thats too bad. They should have looked at the Tivo and seen what works/doesn't work. :shrug:


----------



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

James_F, you are absolutely correct... 

But, I waited long enough. I'm glad E* decided to release the 721 hardware before implementing ALL software features. 

I am expecting updates which will (hopefully) add more features , just like the Tivo.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hopefully that is what will happen. Gearing up for the merger, it will be interesting to see what happens with all the UltimateTV/Tivo/501/721/Dishplayer/... out there.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Like this??



> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *You dont want it on if you want to record two shows at the same time while you are gone because this screen pops up asking you to use the main screen to record upcoming show or to cancel timer, or the third option in which I forget. *


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It doesn't go away after 1 min? How is that possibly useful?


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

When I got up this morning I heard itfrom my bedroom which is 20' away and I have bad ears! As soon as I get up the courage off goes the case. It looks like 4 screws. I will try to order on like the fan. I would appreciate a post surgury photo so I can see where the connections are.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

So do a few of these posts mean that if you have two simultaneous timers set to record when you're not home, you have to leave the unit in stand-by mode, or it won't record them both? If so, that's pretty bad. Timer events should always take priority.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just tried watching two different channels (PIP) right before two timers were to fire. It asked me if I still wanted to record them and wouldn't do anything without me answering. Dish needs to make it so it overrides it so it forces it to change the channel and start recording


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why the hell would they program it that way? What benefit would be gained by HAVING to tell the unit to record. Why even set a timer?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

exactly


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This is a MUST FIX on their next software release, just as their satellite signal problems with getting 119 in and a few other bugs that they just did not 'think' about or did not 'catch' before releasing.


----------

